# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Исправления (патчи) 3.0.95.24 для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0

## sponchebob22

Господа, если не трудно поделитесь патчем 3.0.95.24  для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.

----------


## sponchebob22

https://dropmefiles.com/QHWMJ
\Уже нашел, может кому пригодится

----------

dronp (25.06.2021), natgu55 (30.06.2021), niz16 (29.06.2021), Дмитрий720 (28.06.2021)

----------


## dandan88

Продублируй пожалуйста!

----------


## sponchebob22

https://dropmefiles.com/MXDlw

----------

